# Helping with spammers



## Hearn12 (Jun 11, 2009)

I eat shit!


----------



## Bound (Jun 11, 2009)




----------



## Leon (Jun 11, 2009)

Hey guys, I just wanted to thank the folks who are reporting threads like this to us. The site is gigantic, and we can't see/catch everything, so we rely on YOU to help us keep this place clean.


----------



## Rick (Jun 11, 2009)

Of course.


----------

